# The Ibanez J. Custom, LACS and Prestige thread



## ZeroSignal

So many people have Ibanez J. Customs, LACS and unusual Prestiges, like 2027's, on this forum. So my love for my J. Custom RG8427F FE and how much I want to see other peoples special Ibby's that I've decided to put up a thread where owners can post pictures, story's, stats and anything else they care to regarding their instruments.

So I'll get the ball rolling with some tasty pics of my brand new JCRG!

Lookie what I found!






And now the moment of truth!





My RG8427F FE, Apollo, in all it's glory!





Come on people! Get posting!


----------



## yevetz

Great guitar 

C
O
N
G
R
A
T
U
L
A
T
I
O
N
S


----------



## RXTN

damn I hate you, I want one of these too!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

^ Thanks man! And post pics of your 2027 dude!


----------



## Groff

Nice choice of color.

Looks sick!

Can I have one? lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

No...


----------



## Pablo

Not nearly as fancy (looks great Ruarc!) - but still a fairly rare bird:

My HRG72 SOL:


----------



## ZeroSignal

^ Nice mahogany!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

ZeroSignal said:


> ^ Nice mahogany!



what happened to "i hate tabletop guitars"?


----------



## ZeroSignal

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what happened to "i hate tabletop guitars"?



That's the 2027. The SOL finish looks a lot better.


----------



## Pablo

The mahogany looks much nicer in person... in a decidedly non-IKEA sort of way


----------



## Regor

I got your rare Prestige right here:














Though I've never taken a pic of my case for this, it's nothing like your case. Interesting.


----------



## guitarplayerone

only until the sixth or so left.. so guitar by the tenth... (have email 4 jap webstores, and they have about two weeks to reply till i have all the cash, i have $1650 saved as of now)

congrats btw... i envy that you have it right now and i dont


----------



## Ryan

Pablo said:


> non-IKEA sort of way


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

ruarc, i'm not sure if i would buy a j-custom, but i really like yours.
if i bought one, it would be that one.

what model is it?


----------



## Pablo

It's an RG8427


----------



## scott from _actual time_

Pablo said:


> My HRG72 SOL:


that guitar was exactly the look i was aiming for on the mahogany S7 i built. i love the grain lines following the contours of the wood.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'll get around to posting pictures of my RG7CT some time.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

this thread makes me want to get a JC7 rather than a JC6.... dayum


----------



## RichW

Seeing as this thread pertains to j-customs, I have a question regarding the continuity of these models. I'm saving up for a 8427F, but it is very unlikely (read: it won't happen) that I will have enough cash this year--do you guys think I can still get my hands on a new 8427F next year? Or is it more likely that the model will get discontinued (or out of stock) entirely, and that I'll have to wait until Ibanez decides to make another/new 7-string j-custom guitar?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## skinhead

Nice guitar you catched, dude!


----------



## Groff

RichW said:


> Seeing as this thread pertains to j-customs, I have a question regarding the continuity of these models. I'm saving up for a 8427F, but it is very unlikely (read: it won't happen) that I will have enough cash this year--do you guys think I can still get my hands on a new 8427F next year? Or is it more likely that the model will get discontinued (or out of stock) entirely, and that I'll have to wait until Ibanez decides to make another/new 7-string j-custom guitar?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich



Well in the event that you can't find what you're looking for, you could always troll around E-bay and see if there's something there.


----------



## ZeroSignal

RichW said:


> Seeing as this thread pertains to j-customs, I have a question regarding the continuity of these models. I'm saving up for a 8427F, but it is very unlikely (read: it won't happen) that I will have enough cash this year--do you guys think I can still get my hands on a new 8427F next year? Or is it more likely that the model will get discontinued (or out of stock) entirely, and that I'll have to wait until Ibanez decides to make another/new 7-string j-custom guitar?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich



Well Rich, Ibanez releases a new line of J. Customs every few years (RG8427F's have been going since 2006) so there should be a new model next year if you don't get this exact one.


----------



## RichW

Cheers guys, thanks for the replies.


----------



## ZeroSignal

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'll get around to posting pictures of my RG7CT some time.



We're waiting...


----------



## starsnuffer

Ibby action pics! In technicolor!















-W


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

fuckin AWESOME!

you remind me of dave weiner!


----------



## Kotex

You kinda' look like Seth Green in the first pic. 
Nice guitars though.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I LOVE CST's!


----------



## 7slinger

JCRG7-1VV


----------



## Pablo

Now, *THAT'S* a gorgeous guitar! I always prefered the offset dots to the (to me) slightly gaudy tree of life things.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Pablo said:


> Now, *THAT'S* a gorgeous guitar! I always prefered the offset dots to the (to me) slightly gaudy tree of life things.



Trust me, you'd take that back if you saw the tree of life on my JC and held the guitar in your hands.


----------



## Pablo

ZeroSignal said:


> Trust me, you'd take that back if you saw the tree of life on my JC and held the guitar in your hands.


Hmmm... No, I wouldn't - seing as I both saw and played several J-Customs when I was in Japan, I actually know which J-Customs I prefer... and I really prefer the old offset dot models - I'd actually prefer no inlays at all, to be quite honest. There is no question the inlays on the J-Customs are _very_ well done, though. It's simply a matter of aesthetics and (lack of  ) taste!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Apex1rg7x

wow Pablo a simple no i dont prefer them thats just my opinion response would've been much easier.


----------



## starsnuffer

Nice guitar!

I like both the tree of life and the offset dots (and the no inlays on my cst).

I just wish they would do a j-custom with a string thru TOM bridge. I can't justify bying another floyd equipped 7.

-W


----------



## Stitch

Apex1rg7x said:


> wow Pablo a simple no i dont prefer them thats just my opinion response would've been much easier.



No it wouldn't. Anyway, this is a discussion board, not a statement board. A;; he did was explain that while he doesn't like them, he didn't want people to misconstrue what he said as them being bad - just not to his taste.


----------



## ZeroSignal

stitch216 said:


> No it wouldn't. Anyway, this is a discussion board, not a statement board. A;; he did was explain that while he doesn't like them, he didn't want people to misconstrue what he said as them being bad - just not to his taste.



Yeah I thought his answer was reasonable.  No biggie.


----------



## Pablo

Well, Ruarc knows that there was no bashing of his excellent guitar on my part... We just don't like the same type of inlays. As to the pointy finger smiley - we're just plaing! 

Cheers

Eske

P.s.: I have to add that I'm an old Petrucci fanboy, which may have something to do with my offset dot craze


----------



## Naren

Lots of gorgeous guitars in this thread! My favorite so far is 7slinger's J Custom.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

GORGEOUS!!

But everyone should own a vine guitar at some point in their life. The same goes for a neon coloured guitar. Some things have gotta be done!


----------



## Naren

I wouldn't mind owning a vine guitar, but I definitely would not want a neon-colored guitar. Those thangs are UUUUGLAY!


----------



## Pablo

Naren said:


> I wouldn't mind owning a vine guitar, but I definitely would not want a neon-colored guitar. Those thangs are UUUUGLAY!


Exacty - which is why you should want one!!! BTW, I have two obnoxiously green guitars slowly making their way to Denmark


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Naren said:


> I wouldn't mind owning a vine guitar, but I definitely would not want a neon-colored guitar. Those thangs are UUUUGLAY!



You obviously haven't had your mid-life crisis yet


----------



## Pablo

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> You obviously haven't had your mid-life *crisis* yet


That's the plural, right


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Pablo said:


> That's the plural, right



lol

would it be....crises?


----------



## Naren

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> lol
> 
> would it be....crises?



Nope. It'd be crisises. (If you don't believe me, check your dictionary).

And, seeing as I'm 24, no, I haven't had my midlife crisis. 

[action=Naren]is wondering why Roundhouse Kick has had a midlife crisis and is only 21.[/action]


----------



## Pablo

Naren said:


> Nope. It'd be crisises. (If you don't believe me, check your dictionary).
> 
> And, seeing as I'm 24, no, I haven't had my midlife crisis.
> 
> [action=Naren]is wondering why Roundhouse Kick has had a midlife crisis and is only 21.[/action]


Actually, it is crisEs according to both Longman, Advanced Learners... and me! Oh, and my first midlife crisis happened when I hit 20... I believe I'm on my 7th or 8th now - and I'm "only" 30  How do I define a crisis? It's easy: I count my guitars


----------



## Naren

Pablo said:


> Actually, it is crisEs according to both Longman, Advanced Learners... and me! Oh, and my first midlife crisis happened when I hit 20... I believe I'm on my 7th or 8th now - and I'm "only" 30  How do I define a crisis? It's easy: I count my guitars



I just checked and I got two dictionaries contradicting each other, one saying "crisises" and one saying "crises." Weird...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]is wondering why Roundhouse Kick has had a midlife crisis and is only 21.[/action]



I'll have died from boozy excess by the time I'm forty, so _technically_ it probably is my mid life


----------



## Naren

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I'll have died from boozy excess by the time I'm forty, so _technically_ it probably is my mid life





I still don't see what ugly neon colored guitars have to do with a midlife crisis, regardless of whether you're 20 or 40 -- or 30 or 50 or 70 or whatever.


----------



## Eric

Naren said:


> I still don't see what ugly neon colored guitars have to do with a midlife crisis, regardless of whether you're 20 or 40 -- or 30 or 50 or 70 or whatever.



 It takes a real man to rock a neon guitar...  

Anyway... here are my two...


----------



## zimbloth

*Prestige Ikebe Original HRG7E Custom*


----------



## Eric

Nice Zim, that's the first one I have ever seen that wasn't in an Ikebe picture... how do you like it?


----------



## ZeroSignal

We need some LACS models!


----------



## nikt

EDIT: post to cancel


----------



## Crucified

i'd kill for that cooley model. damn!


----------



## BZM

I think I just came @ that last post.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

how much are you asking for the ryan shuck model?


----------



## Regor

I saw that Ryan Shuck model on evilBay (Didn't know it was a Ryan Shuck model), and I thought it was a pretty sick looking guitar.

However, the Rusty Cooley with the piezo is ultimate!


----------



## amonb

Damn that black LACS is gorgeous...


----------



## eelblack2

Another LACS 












Thats Rob Johnson's


----------



## jaxadam

What's in that thing?
X2N, D-Sonic, ?


----------



## eelblack2

jaxadam said:


> What's in that thing?
> X2N, D-Sonic, ?



X2N, DS7, Blaze Neck - truly evil combo. All three tap as well.


----------



## scott from _actual time_

here's my LACS RG7:


----------



## Sinner

amonb said:


> Damn that black LACS is gorgeous...



You mean this one?


----------



## Sebastian

Looks cool.. but i really dont like the knob on that one ...


----------



## nikt

it's comortable as hell and it has a rubber O ring on it so it doesn't slip from Your hand. I was looking for those knobs but couldn't find any


----------



## ZeroSignal

I love this thread man! 

Keep it coming!

Are the LACS's much better then the Prestige models?


----------



## nikt

ZeroSignal said:


> Are the LACS's much better then the Prestige models?



Rusty Cooley LACS beats my 7CST J-Custom. so Yes there are some better LACSs then Prestige series


----------



## dtrax

VEGETA said:


> Looks cool.. but i really dont like the knob on that one ...



Yea, I'd never want an LACS with that knob. What a waste of a perfectly good guitar.

/sarcasm


----------



## ZeroSignal

Bumpage because I know people got JC's here and haven't posted pics yet...


----------



## bulb

dtrax said:


> Yea, I'd never want an LACS with that knob. What a waste of a perfectly good guitar.
> 
> /sarcasm



well i dont know man, because its widely known that the one thing that you cant change on a guitar is the volume knob, they adamantium that shit in yo!


----------



## guitarplayerone

for zerosignal

....my RG8427BX

Shreds, sounds, and looks like a monster
Blaze custom Bridge, Blaze neck (creme pickups are in it now)


----------



## ZeroSignal

Now that's what I'm talking about! 

I notice that the stain isn't as transparent as the FE. I guess I made the right choice for me because I LOVE the flame! But If the BX looked the way it does on the Ibanez website then I'd be all over that like a shot!  Damn Ibanez and their photoshop... 

EDIT: I also notice that you're picking up a lot of reflections from the floor tiles... Outdoor shots! Away...! 

Great job man! That guitar is SICK! Rep for a great score!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Damn... I don't even like the Biker Black finish and I'm gassing for a RG8327 right now...


----------



## Eric

guitarplayerone said:


> for zerosignal
> 
> ....my RG8427BX
> 
> Shreds, sounds, and looks like a monster
> Blaze custom Bridge, Blaze neck (creme pickups are in it now)



All broken...


----------



## Shawn

ZeroSignal said:


> So many people have Ibanez J. Customs, LACS and unusual Prestiges, like 2027's, on this forum. So my love for my J. Custom RG8427F FE and how much I want to see other peoples special Ibby's that I've decided to put up a thread where owners can post pictures, story's, stats and anything else they care to regarding their instruments.
> 
> So I'll get the ball rolling with some tasty pics of my brand new JCRG!
> 
> Lookie what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the moment of truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RG8427F FE, Apollo, in all it's glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people! Get posting!



Nice score! Beautiful guitar and great pics too.


----------



## GazPots

Well most of the guys here will probably have seen a few of these if not them all.

Time for some fresh pics (mabye later today) but for now here's my RG2077xl and JC RG7-1 DBK.

Rg2077xl first.






















And JC RG7-1 DBK.
































Enjoy.

Gaz


----------



## FortePenance

Dude I just combusted. @[email protected] Those are some sweet guitars. I love 2077xls and that JC looks sweet as hell! Offset dots ftw. Is the JC extended scale as well?


----------



## GazPots

No, the JC is just normal scale length.


----------



## soldierkahn

Just showing off my 1077XL....with EMGizzles, yessir!! Dont mind the accoustics and the fender, thats my other guitarists shite!!!!


----------



## Apophis

All those guitars are sick


----------



## Metal Ken

Dude, you should see about getting an EMG-look-alike pickup cover for that middle single coil to complete the look. \m/


----------



## soldierkahn

well as soon as i get the money up, im gonna fill in the middle route, and then refinish the whole guitar. im also gonna fill in the blade selector switch route, and use a three way toggle instead, im gonnna put it in the tone pots place.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

put some black electrical tape over the single coil and it will look like an emg


----------



## Eric

NiCkMiLnE said:


> put some black electrical tape over the single coil and it will look like an emg





That sounds like it would look terrible.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## ZeroSignal

Route it for a third EMG.


----------



## soldierkahn

nah, i barely use my neck pickup as it is. the only reason i have a neck pup is cuz once i changed over to using the 707, i had the 81-7 just lying around, so i was like "Eh fuck it, why not." 

worked out rather well i must say though, its just a disappointment that the EMG 81 doesnt sound as good in a neck position as the 81-7 does.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I heard a guy busking in dublin on saturday with a camo RG shaped ESP with 2 EMG 81's and he was playing everything including beatles and pink floyd and it sounded AWESOME!

How good do you have to be to get an endorsement deal with Ibanez? LACS and otherwise...


----------



## Metal Ken

ZeroSignal said:


> How good do you have to be to get an endorsement deal with Ibanez? LACS and otherwise...



Its not an issue of how good you are -- its how much exposure you get.
Look at the people they endorse - you got Steve Vai, and for example, the dude from the offspring. weather you like offspring or not, you gotta admit the guitar work is pretty standard powerchord only stuff. no shredding or elaborate solos or whatever. But the dude still gets endorsed cause tons of people see him.


----------



## celebro95

nice guitars !!!


----------



## GTR0B

ZeroSignal said:


> I heard a guy busking in dublin on saturday with a camo RG shaped ESP with 2 EMG 81's and he was playing everything including beatles and pink floyd and it sounded AWESOME!
> 
> How good do you have to be to get an endorsement deal with Ibanez? LACS and otherwise...



Expensive busking that would be!

ESP M-II Urban Camo


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Heres a few of my newely aquired Ibanez RG7CT 





















Heres a few of my Ibanez JC 8427F that i just sold.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Is the new owner of the J. Custom a member of the forum?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

ZeroSignal said:


> Is the new owner of the J. Custom a member of the forum?



Yes he is.


----------



## Kevan

Not sure how I missed this thread.....


----------



## mcmurray

How does the RG7CT compare to the 8427?


----------



## ZeroSignal

mcmurray said:


> How does the RG7CT compare to the 8427?



That's a rather excellent question.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Goddamn double post!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Pablo said:


> Not nearly as fancy (looks great Ruarc!) - but still a fairly rare bird:
> 
> My HRG72 SOL:



That is fucking sexy! wow. I am speechless everytime I see those.

~A


----------



## a7stringkilla

Regor said:


> I got your rare Prestige right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I've never taken a pic of my case for this, it's nothing like your case. Interesting.



thats fuckin sweet!!!!

what about RG7CSD guitars? i can take some decent pics of mine and put it up if its worthy. not sure if its in the same league as these on here. that black LACS with the 3 humbuckers blew my mind. THAT IS A WEAPON!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

a7stringkilla said:


> thats fuckin sweet!!!!
> 
> what about RG7CSD guitars? i can take some decent pics of mine and put it up if its worthy. not sure if its in the same league as these on here. that black LACS with the 3 humbuckers blew my mind. THAT IS A WEAPON!!!!!



Sure you can. It's an Ibanez and it's rare. Why not?


----------



## a7stringkilla

ZeroSignal said:


> Sure you can. It's an Ibanez and it's rare. Why not?



cool. ill take some better pics of it but i cant today i dont think cause the weather here in "sunny" california is pretty crappy right now. plus i gotta refret the Dana. pulled the frets yesterday but then my parents came up from L.A.


----------



## Sang-Drax

This thread is full of win. Nice to see some non-black non-royal blue Ibanez 7s from time to time


----------



## Varjo

Okay, I'm really confused now. Where do people get their Ibanez J-customs? Tried googling but all I got were used.

Damnit, if I want (well I do want but can't afford one yet) a brand new Ibanez J-custom where can I get one?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Varjo said:


> Okay, I'm really confused now. Where do people get their Ibanez J-customs? Tried googling but all I got were used.
> 
> Damnit, if I want (well I do want but can't afford one yet) a brand new Ibanez J-custom where can I get one?



Look for a certain gentleman on eBay called "meestursparkle". He might be able to help you if you ask him. Good luck finding a new 7 string J. Custom, though...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ishibashi sells them to US customers, if they have stock. Otherwise, go on ebay and a dude named meestursparkle (also in Japan) will sell them to you. They're pricey, but god damnit are they awesome - I just got one yesterday.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rich at Ibanezrules.com has 2 J-Custom 7 strings in stock right now. The RG7-1VV's.


----------



## AK DRAGON

ZeroSignal said:


> Look for a certain gentleman on eBay called "meestursparkle". He might be able to help you if you ask him. Good luck finding a new 7 string J. Custom, though...



D'oh ^^ what he saidhttp://www.ibanezrules.com


----------



## kmanick

I didn't know there was a J-Custom thread?
here's my 8527-DKB which I almost foolishly sold and now am madly in love with.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

what made you change your mind and love it?


----------



## Daemoniac

eelblack2 said:


> Another LACS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Rob Johnson's




 Damn you and your taunting!  That thing is just beautiful  ... do want.


----------



## tian

Cheesebuiscut said:


> what made you change your mind and love it?


+1. You were all over the place with that thing...


----------



## kmanick

Cheesebuiscut said:


> what made you change your mind and love it?


 
My tech set it up for me and I replaced the trem bar with an OFR arm/cylinder  and I don't know , I was playing it alot trying to get used to the smaller frets, and suddenly I just bonded with it. Now the smaller frets don't really bother anymore (I still wish it had 6100 wire on it , but I don't hate them anymore)
Now I play it much more than my Carvin  which I still love, but the 707's (which I normally hate) sound really nasty in this guitar, so I have it tuned down 1/2 a step and use it for my Nevermore/Loomis/Cannibal Corpse guitar (yes I've started learning Canibal Corpse songs (thanks to Zimbloth blasting it in his store while I'm there , I'm starting to actually ah..........like some of it).
And the neck shape on this thing is just so freaking perfect.


----------



## Xiphos68

How much does a J Custom like the first Orange one cost?


----------



## Rabsa

Do I have to?


----------



## darbdavys

Regor said:


> I got your rare Prestige right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I've never taken a pic of my case for this, it's nothing like your case. Interesting.



now THAT is THE most beautiful guitar I've EVER seen. piezo, that wood, only one offset inlay, I mean DUDE, THAT'S FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## CrushingAnvil

kmanick said:


> My tech set it up for me and I replaced the trem bar with an OFR arm/cylinder  and I don't know , I was playing it alot trying to get used to the smaller frets, and suddenly I just bonded with it. Now the smaller frets don't really bother anymore (I still wish it had 6100 wire on it , but I don't hate them anymore)
> Now I play it much more than my Carvin  which I still love, but the 707's (which I normally hate) sound really nasty in this guitar, so I have it tuned down 1/2 a step and use it for my Nevermore/Loomis/Cannibal Corpse guitar (yes I've started learning Canibal Corpse songs (thanks to Zimbloth blasting it in his store while I'm there , I'm starting to actually ah..........like some of it).
> And the neck shape on this thing is just so freaking perfect.



Could Nick _get_ any moar awesome?


----------



## kmanick

CrushingAnvil said:


> Could Nick _get_ any moar awesome?


 
Yes the Zimbloth is quite "the Awesome dude"


----------



## GazPots

Scuse the huge pics but throwing my Prestiges in the ring since i got a couple of different ones since my last post in here.

















and a final flashtastic one,


----------



## darbdavys

doesn't help my 2027 GAS at all :/


----------



## GazPots

I'll be honest, that 2027 has the most ridiculous action i've ever witnessed. You just need to look at the damn thing and it'll sound a note. 


Does that help your GAS at all?


----------



## darbdavys

GazPots said:


> I'll be honest, that 2027 has the most ridiculous action i've ever witnessed. You just need to look at the damn thing and it'll sound a note.
> 
> 
> Does that help your GAS at all?


----------



## GazPots

I apologise ..............for having such a kick ass guitar. 





Ok i'll stop now.


----------



## darbdavys

Fucker. I hate you 

I'll get it sooner or later. When I sell my k-7, i'll wait, and wait, and wait. Until I see a 2027/2127. Or I'll go with a JP7, but it wouldn't be as good, because it wouldn't look right if I was playing like death or smt


----------



## kmanick

that is one kick ass collection


----------



## ZeroSignal

Xiphos68 said:


> How much does a J Custom like the first Orange one cost?



It cost me about 1700.


----------



## Deadfall

1700 usd...and worth every penny.BTW man thats a helluva collection Gaz.Universe with the black pickguard methinks is badass.For that matter all of em are hehe.I wanted to get that damn 8527 from Nick soooo damn bad.Figured my settlement from work would be in before he fell in love with it..but I failed.*cries*


----------



## kmanick

Deadfall said:


> 1700 usd...and worth every penny.BTW man thats a helluva collection Gaz.Universe with the black pickguard methinks is badass.For that matter all of em are hehe.I wanted to get that damn 8527 from Nick soooo damn bad.Figured my settlement from work would be in before he fell in love with it..but I failed.*cries*


 

Me likey this one too


----------



## djpharoah

[action=djpharoah] will soon have some pics to add to this thread[/action]


----------



## MFB

djpharoah said:


> * djpharoah will soon have some pics to add to this thread



...gearwhore


----------



## Meldville

Allen Garrow said:


> That is fucking sexy! wow. I am speechless everytime I see those.
> 
> ~A



 Looks just like my 7621M. Definitely a badass looking guitfiddle!


----------



## TomAwesome

Great. This thread is the last thing I need with my recent bout of LACS GAS.


----------



## IbanezDudeCK

Rabsa said:


> Do I have to?


 
WTF!!! Where in the world did you find a Destroyer with a floating trem? Where did you find a 7 string Destoyer? I feel left out. They only sell the lame silver fixed bridge ones with the x2n pickups where I live.


----------



## Rick

It used to be the guitar of the dude from Sonata Arctica.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Konfyouzd

i hate you all


----------



## Rick

WTF? I don't have one, why do you hate me?


----------



## IbanezDudeCK

Rick said:


> It used to be the guitar of the dude from Sonata Arctica.


 
Dang. Jani was the guy that made me first want to get a 7 string (that and a little bit of Petrucci, but I still can't play hardly any Dream Theater). I love the looks of those Destroyers. Should've known it was his since he uses one that looks exactly like it in the For The Sake Of Revenge DVD and the Paid in Full music video.


----------



## djpharoah

mattofvengeance said:


>


Oil that fretboard NAO!! Its soo dry!


----------



## Bungle

Yummy binding.... 









Same guitar, different light...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rick said:


> WTF? I don't have one, why do you hate me?


you're safe for now... 

wait isn't there a 2027 for sale right now in the classifieds???


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Rick said:


> It used to be the guitar of the dude from Sonata Arctica.



...and now it belongs to the dude from Sonata Arctica


----------



## guitarplayerone

lol since this thread has been resurrected anyway and my old links are broken....

these are the pictures that sold me on the guitar (from the orig owner, actually a forumite here, saffron shrimp). it will have piezos installed (but look exactly the same since I'm using push-pull pots) next week. I've also been GASing for a Dimarzio liquifire, but I have to give my bank account some time to recouperate. Depending on how much these pots come up, I might decide to do an OFR arm mod.

without any further ado, I will shut the **** up and post some pix


----------



## Deadfall

Gp1 are you the same poster I saw on youtube doin Paul Gilbert Techinical difficulties?Had to be you man with the 8427-white pickups..cant find it anymore.Why dont you link it here  Some badass playin man.NM I found it.Ill try and link it hehe.<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHHWT03MiFE"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHHWT03MiFE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>
Meh...screwed that up but check the second link there.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Deadfall said:


> Gp1 are you the same poster I saw on youtube doin Paul Gilbert Techinical difficulties?Had to be you man with the 8427-white pickups..cant find it anymore.Why dont you link it here  Some badass playin man.



actually, yes lol. and thank you! I've been working on some Liquid Tension Experiment and Dream Theater stuff to post, but I never get around to it. I guess when I finish erotomania, I will have to get a viddy and post it The issue is that I've been trying to get away from the purely shreddy stuff, but anyway. This one is old, but here's another one. And I dont look like _that_ anymore either lol. Guitar still looks the same lol.

btw dude you post videos like this.... take the end of the youtube URL after the = sign, and put that into this format... ie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFeQYDJaGw4

(youtubevid)DFeQYDJaGw4(/youtubevid)

with square brackets instead of parenthesis

[Youtubevid]DFeQYDJaGw4[/MEDIA]


----------



## Deadfall

Sweet man thanks for the tip..and another sweet lick hehe.Brother dont need no scruntchies on his neck..keepin it quiet old school style!


----------



## Geysd

>



F**kin LOVE this baby!


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


>



So...much...win...must...contain...self....


----------



## yetti

GazPots said:


>



I'd give my left AND my right nut for that collection.


----------



## GazPots

Haha, thanks guys. All still present and correct at the moment.


Looking to add another to the collection for the year. Let's see what rare beast pops it's head out this time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't know if anyone here likes Static-X apart from me, but check out Koichi's Ibanez LACS here  Thats like my perfect guitar.


----------



## audibleE

I envy you... wait... no... nope... yeah... I LOATHE YOU!!!!

Sooo nicey nicey! Hopefully you put those all to good use. 




GazPots said:


> Scuse the huge pics but throwing my Prestiges in the ring since i got a couple of different ones since my last post in here.





vampiregenocide said:


> I don't know if anyone here likes Static-X apart from me, but check out Koichi's Ibanez LACS here  Thats like my perfect guitar.




Hahahah Wayne's wig is just nuts. Look at that thing!!! BBZZZZT!


----------



## vampiregenocide

audibleE said:


> Hahahah Wayne's wig is just nuts. Look at that thing!!! BBZZZZT!



When you say wig you don't mean fake hair do you? Cos thats real


----------



## mattofvengeance

Wayne's hair is like a very well endowed woman. You have the suspicion that its fake, but that little bit of sag keys you in


----------



## vampiregenocide

mattofvengeance said:


> Wayne's hair is like a very well endowed woman. You have the suspicion that its fake, but that little bit of sag keys you in



Lol theres vids of him doin his hair takes him 20 mins XD


----------



## Semish

Just a part of my collection of sevens :


----------



## audibleE

vampiregenocide said:


> When you say wig you don't mean fake hair do you? Cos thats real



How silly of you to think, that I thought that he had a wig. I was merely referencing his melon of hair. For instance, when I feel like getting my hair cut, I say, "Boy, I sure do need to get my wig busted."

I might have misled by not stating any other funny sarcasm, in reference to his, "hair." (WIG)

I do apologize for this typing mistake.


----------



## wwjfd

i didn't know that people actually listened to static-x????


----------



## ZeroSignal

Semish said:


> Just a part of my collection of sevens :



Dude, that is a fine collection, I must say. 

And I see you have not one but TWO RG8427Fs!


----------



## Semish

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude, that is a fine collection, I must say.
> 
> And I see you have not one but TWO RG8427Fs!




, yes, you're right, TWO 8427  and these are both fantastic (Black Onyx which I bought from Buz from Unearth was modified by LACS - EMG707 instead of DiMarzios)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Semish said:


> Just a part of my collection of sevens :



Holy shit  I like that one on the far left a lot. Simple but beautiful, any chance of bigger/better/individual pics?



audibleE said:


> How silly of you to think, that I thought that he had a wig. I was merely referencing his melon of hair. For instance, when I feel like getting my hair cut, I say, "Boy, I sure do need to get my wig busted."
> 
> I might have misled by not stating any other funny sarcasm, in reference to his, "hair." (WIG)
> 
> I do apologize for this typing mistake.


 
Its all good man 



wwjfd said:


> i didn't know that people actually listened to static-x????



I do 


Thought I'd add this LACS RG2228 in here, though many of you have probably scene it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Wayne Static: Innovative musician 

Koichi does have a nice guitar though.


----------



## chest rockwell




----------



## got_tone

omg!
love the: silverburst,emgs and 7 string s-style body.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150




----------



## QuambaFu

vampiregenocide said:


> Thought I'd add this LACS RG2228 in here, though many of you have probably scene it.


 
I have not seen it before, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wayne Static: Innovative musician
> 
> Koichi does have a nice guitar though.


 
Static's tone =  They have great, thick rhythms. Simple but heavy.


chest rockwell said:


>



You have good taste sir  You have some of the nicest LACS around.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


>



Want


----------



## MetalBuddah

vampiregenocide said:


>



OMG!! that is beautiful! I demand more pics and a new pair of pants....


----------



## chest rockwell




----------



## chest rockwell

the fretboard was so clean


----------



## Harry

^Both guitars are drop dead gorgeous dude


----------



## djpharoah

Buzz - was your maple fretboard natural or was it sealed?


----------



## chest rockwell

natural, i should take a updated pic. the fretboard looks like it been played by someone who just did a brake job on a FIAT.


----------



## chest rockwell

since my photbux is open..












and the rarely photographed destroyer...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

That red RGA is sexy!


----------



## AK DRAGON

I should have posted these earlier
Yes I realize 2 are 6's. So shoot me.


----------



## djpharoah

That has got to be the most mal-nutritioned rosewood fretboard I've ever seen on the last one. Oil it up asap.


----------



## AK DRAGON

It has been oiled. It's naturally that light


----------



## Prydogga

Buz, just in case you swing by this thread again, what's that S behind your maple neck burst RG?


----------



## chest rockwell

my first s7 that i took a plam sander to.


----------



## Prydogga

Mmmm I approve, LACS modded I take it?


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I so shouldn't have come in here.  You lucky fuckers. 























 If you ever just want to straight up get rid of any of your guitars guys, let me know, they'll go to a loving home.


----------



## Wi77iam

Prydogga said:


> Mmmm I approve, LACS modded I take it?





chest rockwell said:


> my first s7 that i took a palm* sander to.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah but EMG in bridge and EP7...


----------



## blackseeds

it's a latin word
singular is crisis, plural crisices


----------



## reguv760

... mine:










for those who haven't read my NGD thread: 1077XL

and my RGA with C-bomb bridge / Nailbomb Neck:





Reg


----------



## teqnick

RGA321 in different lighting!


----------



## RG7620BK

Why does everyone seem to forget the Ibanez American Master series when talking about Ibanez's highest of the high end guitars? I've played a few American Master Ibanez's in my days an they were simply amazing.

Also, Ibanez really needs to bring back the XL series Ibanez's. They were great guitars.


----------



## twiztedchild

man Ibanez needs to bring out a 7 string destoryer like that one Buz has.  I can deal with 3 hums also but I know most of you guys dont like that so how about a h-s-h config 

anyways this thread makes me wish I was rich.


----------



## vampiregenocide

God the stuff I'd do for a LACS endorsement


----------



## Jack Secret

I've been playing the hell out of my JCustom RG8427FFE all week. It's bliss.


----------



## youheardme

Awesome guitars guys... I love J customs. 

Keep the pics comin!


----------



## Deadfall

Well I would have a new one to show you but some bastard (prolly one of our very own) with better ebay skills than me,pulled the pin on the 8527z that meestersparkle sold a few days back.I was high bidder up until like the last umm 15 seconds.*cries*Maybe next time hehe.


----------



## Soilent1

LOVE the 1077Xl! I used to have one. Except mine was done in the white pickup/control scheme. Just not diggin the green at all! Sorry






reguv760 said:


> ... mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who haven't read my NGD thread: 1077XL
> 
> and my RGA with C-bomb bridge / Nailbomb Neck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reg


----------



## Necky379

does my rg550 reissue count?


----------



## Origin

Fuck yeah it does...to me anyway  My buddy has one in desert yellow, it plays ALMOST as well as my original 570


----------



## Semish

Some j.customs and Prestiges also in my collection of sevens :


----------



## technomancer

Before somebody complains this bump is perfectly acceptable 

Nice collection


----------



## TomAwesome

I approve of necrobumps of this variety. Nice Ibanez family shot.


----------



## aleXander

I have never seen so much win in a thread before


----------



## Kamikaze7

I agree as well, VERY sweet collection!!! 

And I like Buzz's new toy as well... Very nice!!!


----------



## Semish

Kamikaze7 said:


> I agree as well, VERY sweet collection!!!
> 
> And I like Buzz's new toy as well... Very nice!!!



Btw, I bought my j.custom 8427 BX from Buz


----------



## vampiregenocide

Now I can finally add something here.


----------



## TMatt142

My two RG7-CT's.......





And....My RG7-CST.....


----------



## Jzbass25

Am I the only one who wants to sell everything to get more Ibanez 7s thanks to this thread? Also am I the only one who has a chubby the entire time im on this thread? lol


----------



## TMatt142

Jzbass25 said:


> Am I the only one who wants to sell everything to get more Ibanez 7s thanks to this thread? Also am I the only one who has a chubby the entire time im on this thread? lol



I sometimes have silly little notions of grabbing up every CT I possibly can....


----------



## Jzbass25

Im also getting the urge to just strip the paint on my 7620 body, shave off some of the top, glue a AAAA flamed maple top to it, add binding, get it repainted, and then make a neck and hardware for it.....


----------



## TMatt142

You mean like this.....


----------



## gunshow86de

My RG1527, pre and post pickup swap:









And this little bugger, I forget the model name, but it was a great guitar. I really should have kept it.


----------



## kmanick

I might as well get in here too.
MY RG7CT (took me long enough to finally get my hands on one of these  )


----------



## BangandBreach

Lots of gorgeous guitars. Super jealous.


----------



## Jzbass25

TMatt142 said:


> You mean like this.....



WAAAAAAAAAAA, did you fill the holes and move the controls when you put that top on? Also how thick is the maple? This is what I want, just with probably a purple stain


----------



## TMatt142

1. Yes
2. 1/42"


----------



## TMatt142

kmanick said:


> I might as well get in here too.
> MY RG7CT (took me long enough to finally get my hands on one of these  )



Wanna sell it??? 

















(JOKING).......


----------



## kmanick

TMatt142 said:


> Wanna sell it???
> 
> (JOKING).......


 

pmed


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> Wanna sell it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (JOKING).......


 
dont even pretend like you were joking...


----------



## TMatt142

aleXander said:


> dont even pretend like you were joking...



No really, I was.....Hell, I just bought a CST.....don't you think I've represented that whole era enough???


----------



## butch

RG7CST in the corner. Have the RG6CST (swamp ash/mahogany, w/double edge as well).

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## TMatt142

butch said:


> RG7CST in the corner. Have the RG6CST (swamp ash/mahogany, w/double edge as well).
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



SCHWING!






scuse me while I go clean up.............


----------



## kmanick

I need to see some nice close up pics of some CSTs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMatt142

Until Tuedsay...Butch will have to help ya there!


----------



## aleXander

butch said:


> RG7CST in the corner. Have the RG6CST (swamp ash/mahogany, w/double edge as well).
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch


 
Dude you need more UVs


----------



## Xiphos68

Here's my Universe. 

Enjoy.


----------



## TMatt142

Xiphos68 said:


> Here's my Universe.
> 
> Enjoy.



Ur playing it the wrong way..


----------



## Xiphos68

TMatt142 said:


> Ur playing it the wrong way..



You caught me.


----------



## TMatt142

butch said:


> RG7CST in the corner. Have the RG6CST (swamp ash/mahogany, w/double edge as well).
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



Why you gotta be so sly about that blue swirl Uni.....Love to see some close ups of that machine......


----------



## butch

No sly regarding the blue swirl. It's a 7620 that Herc did for me, including the inlay and pickup painting. Here's a little cleaner shot on the stand.


----------



## TMatt142

VERY envious of the collection. Excellent "stockpile" you've got going there....


----------



## Sephiroth952

butch said:


> No sly regarding the blue swirl. It's a 7620 that Herc did for me, including the inlay and pickup painting. Here's a little cleaner shot on the stand.


I that one on top of your rack those football helmet guitars Ive seen advertised in GW?


----------



## butch

Thanks for all the kind words about the "stockpile/collection". I am by far not rich, but I have slipped into some deals that I could not turn down, even if I didn't "need" the guitar, I'd be kicking myself if I turned it away. For instance I have two RG7420s at a local shop (one with EMGs) that need to be repainted and have a few parts replaced. I can get both guitars out the door for under $250. Do I need them. No, but I have I guy who will do the paint for $100 each, and have a parts drawer full of extras. $450 for two RG7420s in custom finishes? How can I walk away?

No, not a helmet guitar. It's a Fernandes ZO-7. One of their elephant/travel guitars with the built in 9v battery powered amp. Pretty rare in a seven string version. Very good teaching tool.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## aleXander

butch said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about the "stockpile/collection". I am by far not rich, but I have slipped into some deals that I could not turn down, even if I didn't "need" the guitar, I'd be kicking myself if I turned it away. For instance I have two RG7420s at a local shop (one with EMGs) that need to be repainted and have a few parts replaced. I can get both guitars out the door for under $250. Do I need them. No, but I have I guy who will do the paint for $100 each, and have a parts drawer full of extras. $450 for two RG7420s in custom finishes? How can I walk away?
> 
> No, not a helmet guitar. It's a Fernandes ZO-7. One of their elephant/travel guitars with the built in 9v battery powered amp. Pretty rare in a seven string version. Very good teaching tool.
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



Let me know when you get around to doing that, I might buy one off you


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Teaser Pic till i take more photos tomorrow!


----------



## aleXander

^ I love flamed maple!


----------



## TMatt142

Looks like there is gonna be a lot of flamey maple this week!!! (Pics to come)


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> Looks like there is gonna be a lot of flamey maple this week!!! (Pics to come)



Ooooo! What'd you get?!?!?


----------



## TMatt142

Patients Mr. AleXander.....Patients......I've made mention of it....


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> Patients Mr. AleXander.....Patients......I've made mention of it....



You're an evil man TMatt... teasin me like that.


----------



## TMatt142

aleXander said:


> You're an evil man TMatt... teasin me like that.



There's a pic of it on here....Just not my pic....I'll take some group shots when it arrives tomorrow...


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> There's a pic of it on here....Just not my pic....I'll take some group shots when it arrives tomorrow...



So much flamed maple in this post, I may be buying a veneer sometime soon lol


----------



## TMatt142

I just may put up one of my CT's for sale once I get this other....guitar...


----------



## drmosh

TMatt142 said:


> Patients Mr. AleXander.....Patients......I've made mention of it....



you're in hopital? or are you a doctor?


----------



## Regor

Hey Buz, you still got that red RGA7? I'm still waiting for you to come to Detroit with it... I've got a check ready


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> I just may put up one of my CT's for sale once I get this other....guitar...



I WANNA KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!

Is it the Prestige RGA with the natural binding?!?
If it is I need your address so I can borrow it.


----------



## kmanick

Metal_Maniac said:


> Teaser Pic till i take more photos tomorrow!


 
What is this??? I like it . it looks kind of like my old 8527 DKB
which I foolishly sold to help fund my BRJ (that took a lot longer than anticipated so i could've held on to it and saved up the cash)
the frets were small (drove me nuts) but refret would've made it a keeper.
the only 7 I've ever owned that 707's sounded really good in, and seriously one of the nicest feeling necks ever.


----------



## TMatt142

kmanick said:


> What is this??? I like it . it looks kind of like my old 8527 DKB
> which I foolishly sold to help fund my BRJ (that took a lot longer than anticipated so i could've held on to it and saved up the cash)
> the frets were small (drove me nuts) but refret would've made it a keeper.
> the only 7 I've ever owned that 707's sounded really good in, and seriously one of the nicest feeling necks ever.



See what I mean about getting rid of your CT........Man that dark grey flame is awesome looking....I think I've seen these for sale on a few rare occasions and wanted one badly.....You should have never gotten rid of it!


----------



## Metal_Maniac

kmanick said:


> What is this??? I like it . it looks kind of like my old 8527 DKB



That my friend, is a RG 8127F BX (Black Oynx)

I will take some pictures midday when the sun is out more. its 8:23am here at the moment. For now here's a stock picture:


----------



## kmanick

TMatt142 said:


> See what I mean about getting rid of your CT........Man that dark grey flame is awesome looking....I think I've seen these for sale on a few rare occasions and wanted one badly.....You should have never gotten rid of it!


 
I know Point well taken 
My CT is going no where.
I'd actually love to get that 8527 back but the guy I sold it to is stationed overseas and it takes forever for him to respond to emails (I did send him one letting him know I'd buy it back) but that was months ago and I haven't heard squat back from him, so I'm asuming he's not as much of a dumbass as I was and has no intentions of letting it go.


----------



## potatohead

Metal_Maniac said:


> That my friend, is a RG 8127F BX (Black Oynx)
> 
> I will take some pictures midday when the sun is out more. its 8:23am here at the moment. For now here's a stock picture:


 
Inlays are different. Maybe a few years older, but same model?


----------



## Metal_Maniac

potatohead said:


> Inlays are different. Maybe a few years older, but same model?



Perhaps???? I haven't seen many, only this one and another one i saw on ebay. I don't like the Tree of life inlays that Ibanez do on their recent J Customs.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

PICTURES!!!!!!!















FLAME ON THE NECK!!! FLAME!!!! WOO!!!


----------



## TMatt142

Holy mother of balls! THAT is NOICE!!!!!!


----------



## kmanick

YES!
that is freaking sweet!!


----------



## aleXander

OMG MOAR FLAMED MAPLE!!!
God, so much good guitar porn comin' in lately.
I can barely stand it...

That's it, time for a veneer.
Guess what it's going to be!?


----------



## RXTN

Semish said:


> Some j.customs and Prestiges also in my collection of sevens :



Theres a place in hell for ppl like you!! YberGAS!!!


----------



## TMatt142

Semish said:


> Some j.customs and Prestiges also in my collection of sevens :



Hey Semish, Is that a 2127x I spy, top shelf, 2nd from right?


----------



## Kr1zalid

TMatt142 said:


> Hey Semish, Is that a 2127x I spy, top shelf, 2nd from right?


----------



## TMatt142

Kr1zalid said:


>





I want that....


----------



## Kr1zalid

TMatt142 said:


> I want that....


 
There's one thread about FS RG2127X Feeler from Bekanor in the marketplace... 

I think the 2127 are harder to find than the 2027... I searched in Google about 2127 *for sale* and found just one or two links compared to 2027 with 10+ links... Maybe it's just my problem?


----------



## TMatt142

Yeah but it's been refinished, with no clear coat, and is down under which means crazy crazy shipping $.....No thanks.


----------



## aleXander

As much as I'd love to have a J. Custom with lots of flame maple. 
BUT, I'm saving up for my FINAL seven string, and that will be a UV green dot.


----------



## Semish

TMatt142 said:


> Hey Semish, Is that a 2127x I spy, top shelf, 2nd from right?



Yes, you're right, that's 2127x.

From left to right, top to bottom :

RG7CT (SD Blackouts), 8427FE,8427BX (EMG707),2027x, 2127x, RGA427
UV777,1527BP,1527M, 2077XL, 1527RB

I'm still looking for 8327 and 8527DBK.


----------



## kmanick

aleXander said:


> As much as I'd love to have a J. Custom with lots of flame maple.
> BUT, I'm saving up for my FINAL seven string, and that will be a UV green dot.


 

don't kid yourself, there's no such thing as a "final 7"
I've said that 11 times now in the last 5 years.


----------



## Kr1zalid

kmanick said:


> don't kid yourself, there's no such thing as a "final 7"
> I've said that 11 times now in the last 5 years.


 
Yeah, it's very hard to say if a guitar is able to satisfy you 100%... That's the reason why "gear whores" exists~~ while I can own 5 different J-customs, I might just play my nicely modded 7620 all the time (as if I own them )...

But if the green dot really able to satisfy you, then it could be your last 7, and good luck on getting one!


----------



## aleXander

bump cause this thread needs more pics!


----------



## TMatt142

Here's some more...


----------



## kmanick

TMatt142 said:


> Here's some more...


 

nice! rub it our faces why don't ya


----------



## TMatt142

You have no idea....Christmas arrives every time I open the case up to play that thing!


----------



## aleXander

OMG I want more flame maple.. MOAR MOAR MOAR.
Where's the Flame Maple appreciation thread?


----------



## rippedflesh89

how do the necks on the 8X27 series compare to the RG7620 necks?? they look like theyre a bit more D-shaped than the orig Wizard 7


----------



## Moltar

TMatt142 said:


> You have no idea....Christmas arrives every time I open the case up to play that thing!




Which "thing" are you talking about? Theres three incredible 'things'!!!

Also I noticed that the flamed tops match so well on all of those, much better than others I have seen pictures of. Just amazing! You may have already done a thread or post on each individual guitar, but if you haven't could you give us a bit more info on them?


----------



## TMatt142

Yes, but the "thing" in the middle is the most prized...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rippedflesh89 said:


> how do the necks on the 8X27 series compare to the RG7620 necks?? they look like theyre a bit more D-shaped than the orig Wizard 7



The JCRG7 necks are a slight bit thicker and rounder, but they're still in the Ibanez vein and very comfy.


----------



## kmanick

MaxOfMetal said:


> The JCRG7 necks are a slight bit thicker and rounder, but they're still in the Ibanez vein and very comfy.


The neck on the 8527DKB was thinner than any 7620 (or my CT) neck
I ever had.
the neck on my CT is very similar to a 7620 in shape , but it has a volute
behind the nut.
Awesome guitars!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kmanick said:


> The neck on the 8527DKB was thinner than any 7620 (or my CT) neck
> I ever had.
> the neck on my CT is very similar to a 7620 in shape , but it has a volute
> behind the nut.
> Awesome guitars!



Weird. What year? 

The necks on the two CTs, 06' JCRG8327, 04' JCRG8427, and 00' JCRG7-1 I've played/worked on seemed to have a little bit more heft than the numerous RG7620s and UV7s I've owned.

Perhaps it's just a feel thing.


----------



## MikeH

I vote Ibanez makes a J. Custom RG8. I will literally sell body parts for it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibz_rg said:


> I vote Ibanez makes a J. Custom RG8. I will literally sell body parts for it.



It'd probably work as a limited run, like the first wave of recent JCRG8527Zs. Though it'd have a pretty hefty price tag. I kinda doubt either A) the typical JCRG buyer or B) 8-string player would invest the $4500 they'd probably cost unfortunately. 

I'd be all for it as long as they kept out the Tree of Life inlay that typically kills JCs for me.


----------



## kmanick

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird. What year?
> 
> The necks on the two CTs, 06' JCRG8327, 04' JCRG8427, and 00' JCRG7-1 I've played/worked on seemed to have a little bit more heft than the numerous RG7620s and UV7s I've owned.
> 
> Perhaps it's just a feel thing.


 
the neck on my CT feels almost exactly like the neck on the 7620 I had that was a 97 RB. the 98 and 99 7620's I had (5 of them) definitely had "slimmer" necks than the 97. My 8527 was a DBK I think they only made it in 2002  and that had the slimmest neck of them all.


----------



## TMatt142

The CST is a flatter neck profile than my two CT's ...FYI....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Can I add my 2 prestiges here? 












And after skimming through this thread. I'm really itching to pull the LACS trigger...


----------



## JakePeriphery

Here's my bad bitch just to add to the pile of bad bitches in this thread...

LACS RGA7:


----------



## TMatt142

That RGA is YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Miek

Tastiest RGA I've ever seen.


----------



## ItWillDo

JakePeriphery said:


> Here's my bad bitch just to add to the pile of bad bitches in this thread...
> 
> LACS RGA7:
> *pics*


You probably know better but that looks a lot more like an RGD to me. Especially with the roundings on the horns. I've never seen that on an RGA. And though it might be the angles of the pictures, but it doesn't seem to have an arched top either.


----------



## TMatt142

ItWillDo said:


> You probably know better but that looks a lot more like an RGD to me. Especially with the roundings on the horns. I've never seen that on an RGA. And though it might be the angles of the pictures, but it doesn't seem to have an arched top either.



L A C S my man....That's why....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ItWillDo said:


> You probably know better but that looks a lot more like an RGD to me. Especially with the roundings on the horns. I've never seen that on an RGA. And though it might be the angles of the pictures, but it doesn't seem to have an arched top either.



Yeah, that's the "v2.0" RGA body with the less pronounced carve to the top and the extra "horn carves". 

Personally, I miss the "v1.0" bodies from an aesthetic point of view, though, I found the upper fret access on the older "v1.0"s to be a little worse off.


----------



## Kr1zalid

TMatt142 said:


> L A C S my man....That's why....


 
Talking about Jake's LACS, is the finish on his guitar body is the same as the finish on the RGD2127Z ISH??


----------



## kmanick

I love that on Jakes Ibanez they finally made the fret board a touch wider. I can't stand how close the strings are to the edge of the board on most Ibby 7's.
when I switch to my CT after playing my Rico I have to "pay more attention" to what I'm doing 

this has got to be the most Ibanez GAS inducing thread on here


----------



## aleXander

JakePeriphery said:


> Here's my bad bitch just to add to the pile of bad bitches in this thread...
> 
> LACS RGA7:



Love your guitar man, and it's a great additon to this thread!!!


----------



## ItWillDo

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's the "v2.0" RGA body with the less pronounced carve to the top and the extra "horn carves".
> 
> Personally, I miss the "v1.0" bodies from an aesthetic point of view, though, I found the upper fret access on the older "v1.0"s to be a little worse off.


So basically the RGA V2.0 is just the RGD with a slightly almost invisible arch and no 26.5"-scale? I mean it looks nice and all that, but I have to admit I kind of liked the V1.0's better. Especially the RGA321, those were so damn hot.


----------



## aleXander

ItWillDo said:


> So basically the RGA V2.0 is just the RGD with a slightly almost invisible arch and no 26.5"-scale? I mean it looks nice and all that, but I have to admit I kind of liked the V1.0's better. Especially the RGA321, those were so damn hot.



RGDs have a wider cutaway.
RGA's just have the horns carved a bit. 

And I agree with the V1 vs. v2 thing.
the new rga8 looks horrible


----------



## JakePeriphery

ItWillDo said:


> So basically the RGA V2.0 is just the RGD with a slightly almost invisible arch and no 26.5"-scale? I mean it looks nice and all that, but I have to admit I kind of liked the V1.0's better. Especially the RGA321, those were so damn hot.



My guitar was built to my own personal tastes - a lot of the things I chose are not available on any current Ibanez model. It doesnt look like an RGD, it has a pretty pronounced arch, I guess it's because they're iPhone pics *shrug*


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jake now owns the thread.  Looking forward to seeing that thing live in a few days.


----------



## intense134

Hey guys finally snapped some quick pics of mine today , not the best but i had to do it fast while the kids were at grannys .


----------



## Coffee Elf

intense134 said:


> Hey guys finally snapped some quick pics of mine today , not the best but i had to do it fast while the kids were at grannys.



Good lord, what is that flame top 8?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats Buz McGrath's (Unearth) old LACS RGA8.


Also intense134 I don't like you.


----------



## Opion

^ Yeah....no comment on that 


Question, though - what kind of bridge is in that 2228 you have? It doesn't look like the fixed stock one with the hex-key thing in the middle (like your LACS 8 has) - it looks like a 8 string floyd? Can you explain?

Love your collection by the way!


----------



## intense134

Opion said:


> ^ Yeah....no comment on that
> 
> 
> Question, though - what kind of bridge is in that 2228 you have? It doesn't look like the fixed stock one with the hex-key thing in the middle (like your LACS 8 has) - it looks like a 8 string floyd? Can you explain?
> 
> Love your collection by the way!


Thanks guys , the black 8 is the original RC8 it used to be rusty's and is setup with a custom floyd rose bridge that i believe was made by the LACS shop .


----------



## Metalus

May I add to this?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Giving this thread a bump as I noticed a photo on Dino's Facebook from a recent Asesino gig that he has a very nice new LACS RGD7. Not something I've seen him go for before.


----------



## drmosh

vampiregenocide said:


> Giving this thread a bump as I noticed a photo on Dino's Facebook from a recent Asesino gig that he has a very nice new LACS RGD7. Not something I've seen him go for before.



well that's a strange bump but I cannot complain. 
That dino guitar gives me a kind of paul gilbert vibe.

as for the previous post, I LOVE simple, clean guitars like that. so nice.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well I figured it was a nice LACS worth posting, and this is the thread for it. 

He has a new custom RG7 with the Obsolete artwork too. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

ive seen j.customs with EMG's in here *shudders*

anyone who routes a j.custom for EMG's diserves to be tortured and tied to a tree to die a slow and painful death. i dont care of your bill fuckin gates, thats a definite no-no


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ibanezRG1527 said:


> ive seen j.customs with EMG's in here *shudders*
> 
> anyone who routes a j.custom for EMG's diserves to be tortured and tied to a tree to die a slow and painful death. i dont care of your bill fuckin gates, thats a definite no-no



Yeah, how dare those assholes make the guitars *they* spent thousands of dollars on sound better to *them*. 

Not to mention there have been EMG equipped JCRGs.

Oh yeah, great post.


----------



## Greatoliver

This thread is the most depressing thread on here.... 

One day, one day I will post a picture here, and then I will be laughing!


----------



## tank

sbav :Q__


----------



## MaxStatic

ibanezRG1527 said:


> ive seen j.customs with EMG's in here *shudders*
> 
> anyone who routes a j.custom for EMG's diserves to be tortured and tied to a tree to die a slow and painful death. i dont care of your bill fuckin gates, thats a definite no-no



The habitual line stepper in me wants to do it now..... Where is my router and chisels?


----------



## orakle

pain train incoming

naah seriously guys, look at this absolutely new J.Custom CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[

they must start sellin those in america, thats just pure nonsense D;


----------



## cardinal

Can't remember if I posted in here or not. Definitely a cool guitar.


----------



## GazPots

Damn, i've wanted one of those for years. Nice axe and perfect colour for them.


Totally forgot about those badboys. 




*wanders off to ebay for a look*


----------



## pantera95

My prestige 3120







And my J custom






Not the best pictures, but I like the light. Sorry if they come out enormous


----------



## Metal_Maniac

cardinal said:


> Can't remember if I posted in here or not. Definitely a cool guitar.



I've got one! Amazing Guitar!


----------



## Santuzzo

This thread is awesome !

So many gorgeous guitars.....


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i was being dramatic you fuckin pricks. the whole point was to be as dramatic as possible just for the hell of it. dont like it, dont reply


----------



## MikeH

Attitude, attitude. 

Here's my 1820X:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i was being dramatic you fuckin pricks. the whole point was to be as dramatic as possible just for the hell of it. dont like it, dont reply



You came off like an ass and I called you on it. So either evaluate how you post or get some thicker skin. You were neither neg-rep'd or reprimanded so take it down a notch and cut it out with the childish name calling.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Ibz_rg said:


> Attitude, attitude.




got something against gays bro? you guys call me immature


----------



## Tree

Everyone chill out and get back to talking about how awesome these guitars are


----------



## MikeH

God, you are overreacting.  Trying to call me out on something that doesn't have a plausible premise because you got caught being immature. Get over yourself.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

no, im "over reacting" because my brother is gay and ive been hearing him catch shit since 7th grade for it so i dont have tolerance for gay bashing assholes. im cool with people making gay jokes when its in good fun but you were just trying to be an asshole. end of discussion, lets stop hijacking the thread


----------



## MikeH

It was me poking fun at you. If you really think I'm homophobic, ask my best friend of 13 years if I've ever shown her any sort of strange signal for her being gay. Get the fuck over yourself and quit bitching because you can't convey sarcasm via text. If you care for me to enlighten you more on how ridiculously foolish you are acting, feel free to PM me.

OT:
Why the fuck is this not more recognized?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ibz_rg said:


> Why the fuck is this not more recognized?


 
It was when it first came out. It is in fact the first fixed bridge J-Custom ever. Agreed that it's criminally overlooked as it is damn gorgeous. The only person I can think of using these at the moment is Tora from Alice Nine (a J-Rock band) as he used the Prestige FRs extensively on their last tour.

EDIT: Tora has definitely been using the J-Custom FRs.


----------



## MikeH

I've only seen a handful of people even use the Prestige FR. The only person I've watched live with one is dude from For Today.



EDIT: Quite convenient that it's the screen cap for the video.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alexia Rodriguez from Eyes Set To Kill has also been using the FR series as of late.


----------



## Jontain

This thread hurts.... its hurts so deep....

Lush guitars guys


----------



## JasonT

chest rockwell said:


>



This thread is loaded with fantastic guitars, but this one KILLS me!  

Silverburst 7-string S. Awesome! I'd buy that in a heartbeat if it were ever available.


----------



## theicon2125

Ibz_rg said:


> I've only seen a handful of people even use the Prestige FR. The only person I've watched live with one is dude from For Today.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Quite convenient that it's the screen cap for the video.




The first time I ever saw one of those guitars was when I saw For Today on Scream the Prayer last summer


----------



## Mendez

Wasn't that one for sell at one point? 

But yes i agree, badass guitar


----------



## Kr1zalid

Mendez said:


> Wasn't that one for sell at one point?


 
Just curious... Do you mean this?

Guitars - FR1620 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## cardinal

I think he means that silver burst LACS. I remember when it went up for sale some time last year because I was really tempted to buy it.


----------



## Mendez

cardinal said:


> I think he means that silver burst LACS. I remember when it went up for sale some time last year because I was really tempted to buy it.



Yeah i meant the LACS


----------



## JasonT

cardinal said:


> I think he means that silver burst LACS. I remember when it went up for sale some time last year because I was really tempted to buy it.



I guess that's what happens as a casual lurker - I miss opportunities like that. Damn. 



Oh, well. Let's get back to more guitar pics!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I really wish that Ibanez would do more with the FR, and I'm REALLY surprised that more folks, especially on here, aren't as into it. It's a non-basswood bodied, Japanese made Ibanez, that's under $1K, available in "not-black", and has a fixed bridge. 

The FRs I've played have been amazing players, and the FR body shape really balances well. Not to mention the cuts of Ash being used have been medium weight (Ash can get heavy), and really resonant. 

Playing them actually reminded me a lot of playing the first gen RGAs. They have the same necks.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd really like one down the line when I want a decent 6 string. They're classic looking with a fast, modern feel.


----------



## MikeH

I'm really considering trying to find one. They're growing on me more and more.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd I could have a LACS made I'd love a 7 string semi-hollow FR with a cocobolo top.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Basically I want this, but with a maple board and SD Phat Cat P90s. Maybe in a couple of years...


----------



## Santuzzo

^^

Those look awesome!
I wish those came in a 7 string version


----------



## MikeH

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Basically I want this, but with a maple board and SD Phat Cat P90s. Maybe in a couple of years...



Oh sweet jesus...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Woah I haven't seen that white version before :|


----------



## MikeH

It's a shoop. Note the weird colored logo. The black body was just negatived.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Actually, it's a Japan exclusive model.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/page11_jp.php?&data_id=113&color=CL01&cat_id=1&series_id=355


----------



## MikeH

I stand corrected. The logo still looks funky though.


----------



## JEsquivel

I love that Silverburst 7-string S.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

BUMP, I WANT PICS!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

TMatt142 said:


>


I needed to quote this to tell you how much I hate you for owning three of these. I just want one!


----------



## GazPots

They aren't the same guitar.

It's 2 CT models and a CST in the middle.


Still, i also want them all.


----------



## jawbreaker

My god... So sexy


Rabsa said:


> Do I have to?


----------



## Jet9

Another necro-ing of this thread? I don't mind one bit. LACS: I REQUIRE ONE.


----------



## Jake

not sure if LACS or not but looks like Devin got another RGD after his was stolen


----------



## MFB

And in a tasty color too


----------



## MikeH

And I've played it.  Ryan's (Carnifex) is pretty damn nice, too.


----------



## Jet9

Dat green one....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

717ctsjz said:


> not sure if LACS or not



Not LACS, but LACS Modded production models.


----------



## Jake

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not LACS, but LACS Modded production models.


Thats what I figured, thanks Max


----------



## Whitestrat

Most certainly a thread worth bumping...

Didn't post this in here, so I think it's worth doing so, since this IS the J-Custom thread for 7 strings?

Totally, completely and utterly still digging this guitar!

Ibanez J-Custom RRG8 (1 of only 6 made for RockInn Shinjuku, Tokyo)


----------



## kmanick

damn Whitestrat
that is f'n hot!!!


----------



## themike

Got to hang out with Herman Li this weekend when he received a box from the LACS - it was a 7 string EGEN in a finish similar to Petrucci's Mystic Dream, but with better color changing properties. I didn't want to start snapping photos but holy shit, it was pretty ridiculous. I think Ibanez did the color a little better than Ernie Ball if I had to be honest...


----------



## Toxin

We need pics, not talkie)


----------



## AVH

I'll leave this here as a teaser of what's coming up soon:


----------



## Rorschach

Thx a lot, Allen. That really makes the wait easier......


----------



## Syriel

th3m1ke said:


> Got to hang out with Herman Li this weekend when he received a box from the LACS - it was a 7 string EGEN in a finish similar to Petrucci's Mystic Dream, but with better color changing properties. I didn't want to start snapping photos but holy shit, it was pretty ridiculous. I think Ibanez did the color a little better than Ernie Ball if I had to be honest...



Isn't that the EGEN 7 with the dark charmeleon finish? I saw it on a magazine here in Japan, and man that was sexy. It looks like they took the finish on Xiphos 7 and made it a bit more brighter. If it becomes an addition to his signature model, the hell I will totally grab it. 

That said, it's sad that it doesn't have the gold hardware tho. 

-----

Also gonna dump my prestige here. Let's have a pic of a production model Ibanez here since its already full with J Customs and LACS. This IS the Ibanez J Custom, LACS, and *PRESTIGE* thread after all. 






Sorry for the iphone quality pic.


----------



## themike

Syriel said:


> Isn't that the EGEN 7 with the dark charmeleon finish? I saw it on a magazine here in Japan, and man that was sexy. It looks like they took the finish on Xiphos 7 and made it a bit more brighter. If it becomes an addition to his signature model, the hell I will totally grab it.


 
Sound very familiar but I sware to you he got it at that moment and told me he hadn't even gotten to play it yet. It was also an LACS - which makes me think maybe they had this one made for the US tour and left the one you speak of overseas since he's closer to their actual headquarters?

Either way it's probably extremely similar if not identical to the one you're describing.


----------



## Black_Sheep

What ever happened to Rob Levene? The guy had a huge collection of 7's, i remember watching his homepage. He had many j-customs, prestiges and other ibby 7's, along with many other guitars. Now he's home site seems to be shut down. 

I remember this cause i had one of his ibby collection pics as a wallpaper for my old PC


----------



## Syriel

th3m1ke said:


> Sound very familiar but I sware to you he got it at that moment and told me he hadn't even gotten to play it yet. It was also an LACS - which makes me think maybe they had this one made for the US tour and left the one you speak of overseas since he's closer to their actual headquarters?
> 
> Either way it's probably extremely similar if not identical to the one you're describing.



Well yeah maybe that's probably a second one of the same finish with maybe different specs. Either way, he's got great taste for guitars. The one on the magazine had it listed as one of the few guitars he used for recording the new album.

Did you get a chance to play it?

I'll take a snapshot of the magazine page and show it to you so you could see if its close to the one he got just recently.


----------



## mureena

There has been too few updates in this thread recently so I guess it is my time to contribute.

From feft to right: RG2027Xvv, RG7-PB-1vv (a.k.a. RG7CST), RG1527rb






there you go .

~JK~


----------



## j_m_s

wow that middle RG is beautiful.


----------



## mureena

j_m_s said:


> wow that middle RG is beautiful.



Yeah, it is hard not to love it. Photos taken in the sunlight look even better imho. The way it sounds and plays is also incredible.


----------



## Jet9

I've always wanted one of those 7s with the double edge, such nice looking things. Anyways, here's my RGD2127z with BKP Aftermaths.


----------



## Syriel

Jet9 said:


> I've always wanted one of those 7s with the double edge, such nice looking things. Anyways, here's my RGD2127z with BKP Aftermaths.



Did you have to route out a bit to fit the BKPs? I was thinking of changing the pickups on my RGD2127 myself, but was worried cuz as much as possible I wouldn't want to route my guitar.


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Jet9

Syriel said:


> Did you have to route out a bit to fit the BKPs? I was thinking of changing the pickups on my RGD2127 myself, but was worried cuz as much as possible I wouldn't want to route my guitar.



I did have to route, but it was absolutely worth it to get rid of that stock crap.


----------



## Nicki

My RGD2127Z with Seymour Duncan JBs


----------



## Malkav

This thread makes my pants tight


----------



## Nicki

Jet9 said:


> I've always wanted one of those 7s with the double edge, such nice looking things. Anyways, here's my RGD2127z with BKP Aftermaths.



dude those white pups look amazing in the RGD. It gives it a really classy 1950s look. Love it!


----------



## WillDfx

My LACS:









It was built for, and owned by Dustie Waring of BTBAM. I bought it off of him directly a week or so ago.


----------



## jake7doyle

another thread i should have come across a long time ago :/


----------



## NeglectedField

Just a question regarding LACS - do endorsees get LACS free or is it based on the existing deal that they have with Ibanez like whatever X% they get off standard line models?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> Just a question regarding LACS - do endorsees get LACS free or is it based on the existing deal that they have with Ibanez like whatever X% they get off standard line models?



Depends on the artist and their particular deal with Ibanez. Contrary to popular belief not all LACS guitars are free. A lot of them are, but very far from all.


----------



## 7-even

My RGD 2127Z with SD Blackouts:


----------



## GazPots

The matt finish on the SD's actually work really well with that finish. Looks like a pairing that was meant to be.


----------



## 7-even

They look and sound killer together but I had to shape the cavity for the PUs 1mm on both sides, so that the Blackouts could fit in.


----------



## GazPots

Looks like a clean install from the pics so good stuff.


----------



## cardinal

Bump from the dead. I've primarily been playing another guitar recently, but pulled this one out and remembered why I had to buy it back after stupidly selling it. What an incredible guitar:


----------



## GazPots

RG8127?


Looks killer though. DO WANT!


----------



## cardinal

Yup: RG8127.


----------



## rty13ibz98

my 7's with an rg7ct in the middle.


----------



## GazPots

I don't feel so bad for owning 14 guitars now I've seen that picture. 


Nice JP and CT.


----------



## rty13ibz98

GazPots said:


> I don't feel so bad for owning 14 guitars now I've seen that picture.
> 
> 
> Nice JP and CT.



thanks, man! i think i have more than 14 just in RG's...


rich


----------



## donray1527

Bumping this thread cause why not? I want to see some RGD LACS!


----------



## skisgaar

donray1527 said:


> Bumping this thread cause why not? I want to see some RGD LACS!



Done! This one belongs to Tony Sannicandro of Job For A Cowboy. It's fookin' schweet!


----------



## thrashcomics

skisgaar said:


> Done! This one belongs to Tony Sannicandro of Job For A Cowboy. It's fookin' schweet!



holy shit


----------



## Santuzzo

wow, that must be the most amazing RGD I have ever seen...maple fretboard, reversed headstock, gold hardware...damn!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm more interested in what kind of grey card they're using.


----------



## TripperJ

skisgaar said:


> Done! This one belongs to Tony Sannicandro of Job For A Cowboy. It's fookin' schweet!


I just popped a boner


----------



## Albi

Santuzzo said:


> wow, that must be the most amazing RGD I have ever seen...maple fretboard, reversed headstock, gold hardware...damn!


 
+1 on this.
Also, I usually hate reverse headstock on Ibanez guitars, but in this particular axe I like it quite a lot. Violet metallic looks super!


----------



## Silence2-38554

skisgaar said:


> Done! This one belongs to Tony Sannicandro of Job For A Cowboy. It's fookin' schweet!




GOOD. GOD. Well, as totally amazing as that is, I combat it x3!


----------



## pittbul

purple ibbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tm20

now i wish my RGD had a reverse headstock


----------



## Tesla

If Prince decided to release a Djent album...he would write it on that! Love it!


----------



## Webmaestro

Well crap, I never even knew this thread existed. So, what the heck, I'll post my JC here. Took this off Mehtab's hands a few months ago.

2004 8527VV in near immaculate condition. Since taking these pics, I've replaced the entire trem and tuning pegs with crispy new ones... so it's now pretty damn near mint.
































EDIT: Removed a few photos. Seemed a bit gratuitous before.


----------



## Tommy

Webmaestro said:


> Well crap, I never even knew this thread existed. So, what the heck, I'll post my JC here. Took this off Mehtab's hands a few months ago.
> 
> 2004 8527VV in near immaculate condition. Since taking these pics, I've replaced the entire trem and tuning pegs with crispy new ones... so it's now pretty damn near mint.
> 
> *pics*



Damn man. That thing is gorgeous!!


----------



## Webmaestro

Tommy said:


> Damn man. That thing is gorgeous!!



Thanks! Yeah, I dreamt of owning this exact model for years, but none ever came up for sale that weren't beat all to hell. Then, one day good ole Mehtab puts this one up for sale and I was all over it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

tm20 said:


> now i wish my RGD had a reverse headstock



Ibanez's lack of reverse headstocks is nothing short of rage inducing.


----------



## shadowvault

My Ibanez J.custom RG8470Z-RS


----------



## ZXIIIT

Been on a hunt for an AX7521 (considering trading my tele for one...)

Does anyone have any info on this LACS?


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

My '00 RG2027X VV


----------



## nikt

Zombie13 said:


> Been on a hunt for an AX7521 (considering trading my tele for one...)
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this LACS?



Biohazard Billy Graziadei LACS. Now in Russia.


----------



## ZXIIIT

nikt said:


> Biohazard Billy Graziadei LACS. Now in Russia.



Makes sense since those pics were on a Russian site, thank you Sir !


----------



## Jonathan20022

A little tease, glad to be playing on an Ibby once again!  NGD and way more pics incoming in the next few days!


----------



## ZeroSignal

It makes me happy to know that nearly 7 years on this thread is still chugging away with people posting beautiful guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Wonder why my photo glitched out, here is the same shot.


----------



## PBGas

A 7 string J Custom is a great NGD. 

Now quit playing and show it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Does anyone have a good pic of Blind Guardian's Andrè Olbrich red RGA LACS?


----------



## MoshJosh

Thought I'd share my RG1820x


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Sorry about the non Ibies in there but I wanted to show off some of my sixes and this was the only shot I have.


----------



## Kwert

OmegaSlayer said:


> Does anyone have a good pic of Blind Guardian's Andrè Olbrich red RGA LACS?





Whoa, when the hell did Andre switch to Ibanez? He's been using ESP for years! That red Horizon was what made me fall in love with superstrat guitars.


----------



## JosephAOI

Robby and Cameron have the best taste in guitars


----------



## Vhyken

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> My '00 RG2027X VV



That guitar is so rare to find. Can uou also split piezo/magnetic like the EBMM JPs?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Kwert said:


> Whoa, when the hell did Andre switch to Ibanez? He's been using ESP for years! That red Horizon was what made me fall in love with superstrat guitars.



From 2012 actually.
Still, the one you posted is the better and biggest pic you can find online and don't say much about the guitar.
Still it looks amazing.
I want to see the inlays, they seem strange sharkteeth

That guitar has an Edge tremolo (don't understand which one) 3 volume knobs in a weird position and 2 EMG.


----------



## slapnutz

mureena said:


> There has been too few updates in this thread recently so I guess it is my time to contribute.
> 
> From feft to right: RG2027Xvv, RG7-PB-1vv (a.k.a. RG7CST), RG1527rb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go .
> 
> ~JK~



Holyshit is that the rare Piezo model from the Ibanez 7th Heaven vid with Wes Borland? Wasnt there like only 18 made?

..and to top it of you have another Piezo model with the RG2027x ... so jealous

..dont tell me you also happen to have a RG2127x...

If you *ever* decide to sell that RG7CST, lemme know buddy.


----------



## Webmaestro

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> My '00 RG2027X VV



Awesome. I just snagged one of these myself... about 6 months ago one popped onto the 'bay in pretty great condition. I searched for years for one of these to come up (in decent condition). It didn't disappoint. The 2027XVV is honestly the best 7-string Ibby I've ever played. The piezo sound is fantastic with an acoustic tonematch on an Axe-Fx. I'll post pics of mine here soon--once I take some decent ones.


----------



## axxessdenied

My 8527. It's an older 2001 model.






Chillin' with some homies


----------



## Webmaestro

JosephAOI said:


> Robby and Cameron have the best taste in guitars



Is this an LACS, or a refinish/mod? Sorry, don't know who that is in the pic.


----------



## tastehbacon

How big is the difference between a prestige and a j custom exactly?


----------



## JP Universe

My old J Custom&#8230; amazing fretwork!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Webmaestro said:


> Is this an LACS, or a refinish/mod? Sorry, don't know who that is in the pic.



That is Cameron Maynard of The Contortionist! And it's an LACS modded RG2727!


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Vhyken said:


> That guitar is so rare to find. Can you also split piezo/magnetic like the EBMM JPs?



You can as long as you replace the mini switch with a 3 way. It's called the KJG mod I think, I just haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

tastehbacon said:


> How big is the difference between a prestige and a j custom exactly?



J-customs have better fretwork, smoother necks, more attention detail. That and usually mahogany/alder bodies with flame/quilt maple tops with maple binding. 

They are quite a bit more expensive than the prestige models but they are incredible instruments.


----------



## JerichoCheng

glad that have a chance to own a fav color J Custom soon


----------



## narad

Jericho, was that one of those crazy guitar center deals?


----------



## JerichoCheng

narad said:


> Jericho, was that one of those crazy guitar center deals?



yes that is


----------



## cardinal

I'll post this here since it has a J-Custom (RG8127) and Prestige (RG1077XL) among others:


----------



## Jonathan20022

JerichoCheng said:


> yes that is



Snagged one myself! These things are priced so low that it's nasty haha.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Jonathan20022 said:


> Snagged one myself! These things are priced so low that it's nasty haha.



Someone's gonna have to tell me what the deal with this is because I've been looking to grab another one haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

WickedSymphony said:


> Someone's gonna have to tell me what the deal with this is because I've been looking to grab another one haha.



You really just have to find them locally apparently, I was tipped off by a friend by a store that had two and we each snagged one! 

I'd assume you would just have to contact stores to see what they have on Clearance, the Musicman clearance is still happening, but I guess they're not advertising an Ibanez one 

Guitar was in perfect condition as well, needed a good wipe down, but it had no problems!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Grats to both of you!  I was just at guitar center the other day since my friend wanted to check out semi hollows. There were some high up on the wall but my eyes are terrible and couldn't see if they were cheap or what, haha. 

Shame anyway since they were red and I just got a red 8570Z, so I was kinda hoping to snag a different color to go with it. But if they're local only I'm not sure if they'd be able to track down something different for me that's still on clearance.

I was also unaware of the Music Man clearance, though I've been pretty set on scoring another J-Custom...

Ah, the life of a gearwhore.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah absolutely, you don't want to get a bunch of the same color unless you're just a fan haha.

And I know man! Thank you  I was really glad because I had the 7 string in Red and felt like, man this would KILL in a 6 string, I really should find one. And not too long later, bam haha. Being a gearwhore


----------



## WickedSymphony

Haha, I know *exactly* what you mean. I had an 8427F and really wanted a 6 string because of it so I picked this one up. Now I just want another one so I can have different sets of pickups in them for some variety (and because they're beyond sexy).

Obligatory pic time I suppose. Sorry about cell phone quality, but clearly all my money isn't going into a nice camera.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That 7 on the right is fantastic, as is the red on the left! Gorgeous set man! 

I'm snapping pics of mine tomorrow so I can just be done with it haha, I love Photoshoots but getting around to them is a pain. And I've been using a relatively cheap Sony NEX-5 for all my guitar pictures, little thing is a beast in well lit areas haha.


----------



## HighGain510

narad said:


> Jericho, was that one of those crazy guitar center deals?



So clearly I missed something. What was the sale price on these J Customs? I would love to try one of the 7's but not spending $3K+ on one!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Jonathan20022 said:


> That 7 on the right is fantastic, as is the red on the left! Gorgeous set man!
> 
> I'm snapping pics of mine tomorrow so I can just be done with it haha, I love Photoshoots but getting around to them is a pain. And I've been using a relatively cheap Sony NEX-5 for all my guitar pictures, little thing is a beast in well lit areas haha.



Thanks! I definitely already feel spoiled with these two, buuuut more guitars never hurts, right? 

Can't wait to see the pics of yours! I should probably borrow a camera and do a shoot of my own too so I can actually do this pair some justice haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Apparently the sale JUST ended on the 20th that they were having on these J Customs Chain-wide. Man I feel lucky right now  prices were incredible though, 2nd J Custom I've had so far!


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> Apparently the sale JUST ended on the 20th that they were having on these J Customs Chain-wide. Man I feel lucky right now  prices were incredible though, 2nd J Custom I've had so far!



Congrats.  Not sure if you guys are avoiding posting how much they went for during the sale in the hopes of flipping them on here, but it would be great if you wouldn't mind sharing what the sale prices were as a couple other folks on here were also curious. It might still be possible to get the pricing if you know folks at GC who will give you the hook up, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Orzech

My j.custom JCRG7-1


----------



## HighGain510

Since there seems to be several of you gents with JCRG6's, what's your take on the "Super Wizard" carve? It is like RG550-skinny or does it have a bit more meat to it? I've seen that Ibanez has had different carves on the RG 6'ers over the years ranging from Wizard-like to asymmetrical, so I'm trying to figure out what the ones produced in the last few years with the Super Wizard carve actually feel like. Are they *uber* skinny or a little thicker than standard fare for Ibby stuff?


----------



## Orzech

Forgot to attach my another j custom ...






HighGain510: I'm not sure what my guitar's neck profile is so...


----------



## HighGain510

Orzech said:


> Forgot to attach my another j custom ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighGain510: I'm not sure what my guitar's neck profile is so...



What year is that one? Could likely figure it out from the year and model name but I don't recognize all the J. Custom models as I haven't followed them all closely.  Do you find the neck on that one to be on the skinny/thin side?


----------



## WickedSymphony

I'm no expert on Ibanez so take this with a grain of salt, but ones I had played in the past were too skinny and thus I was never a big fan of their guitars. Not that I have particularly large hands or any issues that made them hard/painful to play, they were just kind of uncomfortable.

I'd still say the neck on my 8570Z (2013 model) is skinny in comparison to my other guitars, strat types mostly, but this one is the most comfortable for me. Again, not an expert, and I've never had the chance to A/B them, but working off of memory it reminds me of some of the more recent Jems I've played.


----------



## Jonathan20022

HighGain510 said:


> Congrats.  Not sure if you guys are avoiding posting how much they went for during the sale in the hopes of flipping them on here, but it would be great if you wouldn't mind sharing what the sale prices were as a couple other folks on here were also curious. It might still be possible to get the pricing if you know folks at GC who will give you the hook up, that's why I'm asking.



 You could have honestly PM'd me and I would have told you instead of including me into some kind of flipping accusation. I've only successfully sold one guitar this entire year here for well under my actual asking price, and traded away the others. And just because I got mine at a great price doesn't mean I should value it as such when it's clearly worth far more. 

I personally don't share information like that publicly anymore, I used to flaunt stuff like that but have no reason nor desire to now. If you want to find out, contact Guitar Center and ask, it's not like my answer will be any different 

And the neck profile is thin, thinner than any other guitar I currently own. Not my favorite neck profile since I too, prefer a little more to play with, but it's definitely nice to have at least one of these around. Knowing how you don't mesh with thin necks, you probably won't enjoy these too much, thinner than that JP12 Bali I remember talking to you about.


----------



## cardinal

I thought they were on sale for something like $2,500. That what I remember seeing. Not sure if they went on an even deeper discount.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> You could have honestly PM'd me and I would have told you instead of including me into some kind of flipping accusation. I've only successfully sold one guitar this entire year here for well under my actual asking price, and traded away the others. And just because I got mine at a great price doesn't mean I should value it as such when it's clearly worth far more.
> 
> I personally don't share information like that publicly anymore, I used to flaunt stuff like that but have no reason nor desire to now. If you want to find out, contact Guitar Center and ask, it's not like my answer will be any different
> 
> And the neck profile is thin, thinner than any other guitar I currently own. Not my favorite neck profile since I too, prefer a little more to play with, but it's definitely nice to have at least one of these around. Knowing how you don't mesh with thin necks, you probably won't enjoy these too much, thinner than that JP12 Bali I remember talking to you about.



I didn't "accuse" anyone of anything, so no need to get snippy. I wanted to know how much they were going for on sale so if I found one I liked that was still in stock at GC, I might be able to request they honor the recent sale price, nothing more to it than that. You'll note my original question didn't mention anything about anyone trying to resell/trade them for more than they paid as that's not what I was getting at. The fact that your immediate reaction is to get defensive about flipping/trading for profit is saying more about your intentions than you think though, blowing up like that certainly won't make anyone remember that you got yours on blowout sale or anything... would have been easier to just give a ballpark number or a window and leave it at that!  

Thanks for the info on the neck, I'll likely pass on these after all as I know I can't deal with uber skinny necks so no point in buying one and having to immediately return it! 




cardinal said:


> I thought they were on sale for something like $2,500. That what I remember seeing. Not sure if they went on an even deeper discount.



Thanks for the *helpful* information on the pricing!  If they discounted beyond that, that's pretty sweet, would be nice to have concrete pricing as that always helps when dealing with GC, but that is good to know at the very least, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Jonathan20022

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't "accuse" anyone of anything, so no need to get snippy. I wanted to know how much they were going for on sale so if I found one I liked that was still in stock at GC, I might be able to request they honor the recent sale price, nothing more to it than that. You'll note my original question didn't mention anything about anyone trying to resell/trade them for more than they paid as that's not what I was getting at. The fact that your immediate reaction is to get defensive about flipping/trading for profit is saying more about your intentions than you think though, blowing up like that certainly won't make anyone remember that you got yours on blowout sale or anything... would have been easier to just give a ballpark number or a window and leave it at that!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the neck, I'll likely pass on these after all as I know I can't deal with uber skinny necks so no point in buying one and having to immediately return it!



No problem, yeah the necks are super thin and shreddy.

And like I said you can message me and I don't mind sharing information privately. I had a friend who works at Guitar Center OFFER to get me a slightly better price than even the already suggested clearance price, hence why I can't divulge that information publicly. Who knows who's reading this, and if I post a price it might trace back to him and get the guy in trouble. 



> Not sure if you guys are avoiding posting how much they went for during the sale in the hopes of flipping them on here.



That's a pretty snide remark to make at two people instead of, like I said just messaging either of us. And knowing how people feel about flippers on here, I felt the need to say what I did so I don't have any association with that term nor what it entails. So yes, I did get a little defensive over you saying that, but I had proper reason to. 

I feel like me saying nothing and ignoring that comment would have had *more* of the effect you're implying to reveal negative intentions behind my purchase. Either way, hardly what I or anyone would classify as "blowing up", if you'd like to continue talking about it feel free to message me. This isn't the place for this conversation.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> No problem, yeah the necks are super thin and shreddy.
> 
> And like I said you can message me and I don't mind sharing information privately. I had a friend who works at Guitar Center OFFER to get me a slightly better price than even the already suggested clearance price, hence why I can't divulge that information publicly. Who knows who's reading this, and if I post a price it might trace back to him and get the guy in trouble.



Only issue with what you posted is that you were free to post the *GC SALE PRICE*, which is all I was asking for and was previously public information if you knew about the sale. That has nothing to do with the extended sale price your friend at Guitar Center offered you and wouldn't have gotten anyone in trouble. See, had you just provided the information I asked for in the first place (I didn't ask you to give me a copy of your receipt and show me what YOU actually paid for it beyond the sale price GC was offering anyone buying one of these) the entire conversation never would have even taken place.  You don't see the irony there?  

Enough said on that topic, back to your regularly scheduled J. Custom discussion/picfest...


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ PM'd because not the time and place for this 

And I'll be a bit of a tease 










Interesting, looks way more like a Quilt than a Flame but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Orzech

HighGain510 said:


> What year is that one? Could likely figure it out from the year and model name but I don't recognize all the J. Custom models as I haven't followed them all closely.  Do you find the neck on that one to be on the skinny/thin side?



It's this one, I believe  It's not THAT skinny, I find it better than many new Ibbys, but, the hell I know


----------



## Timelesseer

That purple looks intense Jonathan! My first J Custom arrived earlier this week and I'm thoroughly impressed by it. I had high expectations for it and it blew all of them away. By far the smoothest and fastest neck I've ever played. I like it more than the JP12-7s I've owned. If it wasn't for the piezos on the JP, I'd probably try to move it for another J Custom. Going to do a full NGD post for it here in a few days when I get around to taking some good pics and a video review of it.


----------



## Orzech

I have similar setup, 2 j.customs + MM JPXI-7 BFR, I should do a comparison one day... But don't you think the JP sounds more... massive, I don't know. Definitely different 

Anyway - purple j.custom looks stunning


----------



## Timelesseer

Orzech said:


> I have similar setup, 2 j.customs + MM JPXI-7 BFR, I should do a comparison one day... But don't you think the JP sounds more... massive, I don't know. Definitely different
> 
> Anyway - purple j.custom looks stunning



I think they both sound massive lol. I like the PAFs in the JC a lotttt more than I was expecting to. Still planning on switching them out for a set of white Juggernauts though. My JP came with a BKP Rebel Yell in it when I got it, and it's okay..not really suiting my needs with my band though so I'll probably switch it out as well. At this point though, I'm just being overly picky with them. They both sound fantastic as is.


----------



## jerm

damn these are beautiful. Does Ibanez have a site for J Customs? I thought I found one last week but now I can't find it anymore.


----------



## cardinal

Re neck thickness, to the extent it's helpful: the neck on my '05 8127F is on the thin side, but not super thin. I think the JP7 I played long time ago had a thinner neck, and my '91 UV7BK has a much thinner neck. So unless they've slimmed down the newer J Custom necks, you might be OK because they are certainly not paper thin like some necks can be.


----------



## slim231990

My workhorse!  BKP Black Hawks, Ceramic Bridge


----------



## Orzech

jerm said:


> damn these are beautiful. Does Ibanez have a site for J Customs? I thought I found one last week but now I can't find it anymore.



Ibanez.com | Limited Edition

J.custom | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Jonathan20022

I just realized I never got around to posting pictures nor a NGD for my J Custom, enjoy the pics!.

J Custom Pictures


----------



## a curry

Here's my new toy! Thing sounds massive!


----------



## fortisursus

^purple and gold man. You can never go wrong


----------



## kchay

Commenting to say these loook amazinggggggggg


----------



## lawizeg

I can't handle this thread. MERCY. Both of those purples are gorgeous.


----------



## fantasyl

lawizeg said:


> I can't handle this thread. MERCY. Both of those purples are gorgeous.



+1 ...insanely epic guitars here!


----------



## fantasyl

a curry said:


> Here's my new toy! Thing sounds massive!



Hi! Beautiful toy there! ...do you mind sharing some impression on neck thickness / shape and how well the guitar stays in tune?

I read on 

IBANEZ S5527QFXDPB S5527QFX

Neck thickness is 18 20mm , but ibanez says 19 21, 1mm could be a sample difference, but wonder what's yours, if you don't mind to measure it 

What PUs are in there? Thanks!


----------



## PunchLine

I came across this video and this seems to be the right theead for sharing. Enjoy...


----------



## DudeManBrother

[SC][/SC]
Let's keep this thread alive!


----------



## DudeManBrother

2550 in Galaxy White


----------



## DudeManBrother

1520FB


----------



## s2k9k

DudeManBrother said:


> 2550 in Galaxy White



Ah yeah. I've been trying to look for one of these.


----------



## DudeManBrother

It's an awesome guitar. I threw an EVO in the neck and and EVO2 in the bridge. It's my C std guitar and I love it.


----------



## Grindspine

I guess that I hadn't posted my Prestige sevens in this thread yet!






RG3727 and RGD2127 Prestige models in a buddy shot!






This lighting shows off more of the 3727 flame top!






Check out that headstock!






The RGD headstock isn't as ornate, but that mother of pearl is still outstanding!


----------



## Webmaestro

^ I love the RGD. As soon as they offer it with an Lo-Pro Edge 7 I'll have one.


----------



## Underworld

Mine, a RG8527vv



















And I guess a little JPM action wouldn't hurt?


----------



## Jake

My most recent addition 






And all my Prestige Ibby's 




RG1570, RGA121, S1520FB, RGA121 and RGT220a


----------



## Millul

My good...so much Ibby goodness in this thread!!!


----------



## SonicBlur

I love Ibanez more than oxygen.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94

So I've been playing my first prestige for a couple weeks. And I am absolutely blown away. 






I am so in love with this guitar. I seriously never want to play anything else anymore. I'm stuck on Ibanez prestige guitars forever now.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/292247-ngd-ibanez-rg-prestige.html


----------



## Q247




----------



## Grindspine

Webmaestro said:


> ^ I love the RGD. As soon as they offer it with an Lo-Pro Edge 7 I'll have one.


 
RGD with a Lo-Pro Edge 7 in metallic red = DCM100 pretty much!






I'm really happy with the darker Invisible Shadow RGD finish and the Black Haze RG finish though. I really don't dislike the Edge Zero. I generally like most iterations of Ibanez Edge and Gotoh locking trems. The ZPS3 stabilizer is a huge benefit of the newer designs!


----------



## Jujex

I'll be joining the Ibanez family pretty soon being a Jackson guy since forever, It should arrive any day now, I won't tell you the model just that it's a 6 string RG.


----------



## kmanick

RG1550M Gravity Storm bridge, Virtual Vintage 54,Evo neck, Schaller trem arm swap
superb neck on this thing


----------



## ZXIIIT

Anyway, back to 7-string LACS
Munky's new LACS 7-string JEM that Steve Vai gave him


----------



## Jazzedout

My humble addition:
2002 S2120x AV with zebra Dimarzio 36th An. PAF set.


----------



## Edika

I don't know if I posted this in his thread as I've posted it in a few but here's my Ibanez RG20063 puzzletop with a ToneZone and an AirNorton. Stock pickups weren't bad but the bridge was starting to get on my nerves. This combo works really well with the guitar and gives me the sounds I wanted!








Really need to get better pictures.


----------



## Ps43203

Hey Ibby dudes, I am more on the Jackson side of the fence, but do have some Ibanez offerings that I dig. I have a RG7620, Premium Lava, and another I have on the way. Do you guys think Ibby's are better, or just different, than Jackson Customs/USA. I ask simply because, due to the bang for your buck factor, I am now considering going Ibanez all the way. Thanks!


----------



## odibrom

Over a certain price point, I think that there are no better brands than others. Some do have more trade value, but that doesn't mean that they are better in any way. Then, what does "better" means in these contexts? At the end of the day, it's the guitar's setup that makes it speak, giving that its construction is correct, so some like Ibanez, others like Gibson, Fender or Gretsch.

For my taste and feelings, I'm sold to Ibanez, maybe one day I'll get / make a custom, but at the moment no other brand is appealing for me.

Oh, by the way, I'm getting a twin guitar soon... fingers crossed hehehe, they'll show up here if the deal is go.


----------



## Arkeion

Is the DCM100 MIJ? Anybody know?


----------



## kevdes93

Yes the dcm100 is mij. Maybe they'll make a dcm10 next year so I can afford one


----------



## odibrom

From the twin guitar day thread (link)...

These had to apear here:


----------



## Kylerko

Love prestige. Cant go back to anything else


----------



## Matt08642

Recently brought my RG752FX back to stock by removing the DiMarzio Titan in the bridge and putting the original PAF 7 back in, then took the 11-64s off and put on 10-59 in standard. I had the frets leveled (factory fretjob wasn't great) and the nut slots widened (factory job on this also was not great, lots of binding)

After setting it all up and adjusting intonation and such, this is easily the best playing guitar I own:






EDIT: Didn't realize the dude above me mega necrobumped this


----------



## Vyn

Matt08642 said:


> Recently brought my RG752FX back to stock by removing the DiMarzio Titan in the bridge and putting the original PAF 7 back in, then took the 11-64s off and put on 10-59 in standard. I had the frets leveled (factory fretjob wasn't great) and the nut slots widened (factory job on this also was not great, lots of binding)
> 
> After setting it all up and adjusting intonation and such, this is easily the best playing guitar I own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize the dude above me mega necrobumped this



HAWT.

Also for what it's worth, this thread totally needed the necrobump


----------



## Robotechnology

Well... since MIJ Ibanez models are so nice... here are a couple of mine:


----------



## chris9

Thought I would share some of mine.


----------



## Stemp Fester

^ what's the story behind the JPM?


----------



## Vyn

chris9 said:


> Thought I would share some of mine.
> View attachment 70476
> View attachment 70477
> View attachment 70478
> View attachment 70479
> View attachment 70480



Still gutted I waited too long to order one of those Axepalace cherry blossoms, awesome guitars


----------

